

Gogo plane Wi-Fi blocks YouTube (and can read your email) - kdazzle
http://money.cnn.com/2015/01/06/technology/security/gogo-wifi/

======
eli
This is misleading to the point where it's not really true. They can't read
your email -- or anything else -- unless you click through the _extremely_
dire security warning in your browser. They don't have some sort of CA cert.
This is one of the few threat scenarios where HTTPS works exactly as designed.

They're serving a page with a mismatched certificate becaus they want to tell
you _why_ YouTube isn't loading instead of simply just blocking it. Bogus
HTTPS is at least a feeble attempt to do that

------
joshmlewis
The fact they block Youtube isn't anything new, it's how they're doing it
that's the news story here. They are tricking your browser into thinking they
are Google but it doesn't give any more technical details unfortunately.

On a side note, here's a pro tip: Always buy the full day pass before you're
actually in the air. It's $16 on any network but their own, which is almost
double that once you're in the air. They also don't give better deals for
mobile vs laptops like they used to so this is your best bet for a 'deal'
these days.

~~~
tehwebguy
To add to your side note, business AMEX platinum comes with 10 flight segment
passes ( _not day passes_ , my bad) as well. Probably a few startups here that
already have that card and don't know about it.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Personal platinum amex covered by that as well?

~~~
gergles
Personal plat gives you an unlimited Boingo subscription - but it looks like
although Gogo is a roaming partner, the subscription is not good on Gogo.

Still a worthwhile benefit if you don't know about it:
[https://amex.boingo.com/](https://amex.boingo.com/)

~~~
toomuchtodo
Thank you!

------
salmonellaeater
This story sounded really familiar, so the first thing I looked for in the
article was the publication date. It was really hard to find. In small greyed-
out print at the bottom, _after_ links to other articles:

 _CNNMoney (New York) January 6, 2015: 1:30 PM ET_

It's poor behavior to make such an important bit of information so hard to
find.

~~~
droopyEyelids
This is a huge pet peeve of mine. Ideally, technical articles written online
would include the versions of software they write about.

When referring to webapps or other software with difficult to find version
numbers, a prominent date at the top of the page is a workable substitute.

Things written online can easily outlast what they were written about. Think
of your future readers, and provide some context to your writing.

